# Got my card...now what....?



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

Got my card today in the mail!! It says to go down to the station and "meet with the chief" before 1/30/06. Will I actually meet with the chief or sign a register?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

JeepinWeezle said:


> Got my card today in the mail!! It says to go down to the station and "meet with the chief" before 1/30/06. Will I actually meet with the chief or sign a register?


No. You're just going to go in and sign the civil service list and they'll probably hand you an application to fill out.


----------



## harbor7 (Nov 30, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon is right. Just go in during the day and the OIC will have the list on his desk for you to sign it deciding if you want to accept it or not (Like U would even decline it). After that they may give you the application packet.


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Well when I got my card, I asked the same question to a person who works in a large dept. He stated that I just go to sign the list and that's it. 

I went to the station signed the list and then was escorted to the chief's office to talk with him. After our conversation, I was asked to fill out some paperwork and was told I would get a call to set up an interview in the near future.
Thank god I was coming from another appt and was dressed appropriately. 

So, you never know. 

With that in mind, make sure you look halfway presentable.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Not to be a wise ass, but just do what the card says, go down and meet with the chief sounds easy enough.


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

Macop said:


> Not to be a wise ass, but just do what the card says, go down and meet with the chief sounds easy enough.












You're a Winner!


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Macop said:


> Not to be a wise ass, but just do what the card says, go down and meet with the chief sounds easy enough.


Mine said X Police Department is hiring Full-Time Permanent Officers if you wish to be considered you must report to the Town Office located at "address" by "date" Then you go and sign saying you are willing to accept or not willing to accept if offered the position. Dont worry you will get one in the next few months!


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Smaller cities and towns you usually meet with the chief briefly to sign the register, for larger cities or the MBTA you usually meet with city human resources personell and it is less formal.


----------

